# Best of the best



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

You've just been asked to direct an opera of your choosing.

After the critical and financial success of your latest production - _Ghostbusters_, the world is your oyster. 
The casting of Bryn Terfel as Slimer was considered _"genius"_ by the critics at La Scala and the world adores you.

You can choose any opera.
You can cast any singer.

Who do you choose for the roles?
Who are the best of the best in opera, today?


----------

